# Jap Car Challenge? (Possible Trackday!)



## WWW.ultimatejapcars.co.uk (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi guys/Girls!

As you have probably guest i am not a TT owner, but a jap car owner (ducks)!

But we were thinking about organising a little friendly track day challenge type thing, its nothing concrete yet, but i was thinking along the lines of Jap cars, German cars, English cars that sort of thing?

What do ya reckon?

Not too sure how much setting up this will be either? any comments (nice ones) apprieciated!

Would be a bit of fun!

www.ultimatejapcars.co.uk


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'm interested


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Also might be interested... given a suitable date, venue and occasion 



WWW.ultimatejapcars.co.uk said:


> Hi guys/Girls!
> 
> As you have probably guest i am not a TT owner, but a jap car owner (ducks)!
> 
> ...


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I may well be up for this.

Based on your name, I am hoping you are going to bring along some h0000ge horsepower Skyline's to trounce the pants of us


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a laff just keep the guy with the scooby that spun off at japfest away from our precious TT's.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I've just edited the title of the post to make sure all those who would normally be interested it a track day read the thread....


----------



## WWW.ultimatejapcars.co.uk (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi peeps, i am glad to see that your all quite enthusiastic about this event



> Based on your name, I am hoping you are going to bring along some h0000ge horsepower Skyline's to trounce the pants of us


We might find a few!  may be some other high power stuff too 

So what sort of even you intereasted in? Santa pod type that just tests raw power and driver launch ability or trackday type thing which you can test the cars limits and speed to?

let me know

UJCC


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Track. Not interested in frying my clutch, just my tyres :twisted:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

at last  YES PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm also interested....not just in the potential track day but to see if any frequenters of this forum can be lured away from their polishing cloths! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

caney said:


> at last  YES PLEASE!!!!!!


ditto !


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

nice to see they have a bit of TT chit chat on their site !

http://ultimatejapcars.ipbhost.com/foru ... entry34746


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'm also interested....not just in the potential track day but to see if any frequenters of this forum can be lured away from their polishing cloths! :roll: :wink:


Hmmm, I used to race 2 stroke karts till I got too fat 

I would like to get on a track again - not put off by the fact my brother threw his R1 (motorbike) down the road at Mallory Park last week :?

P.S. I would have got away with a dirty car if it wasn't for those meddling kids [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## WWW.ultimatejapcars.co.uk (Jun 14, 2004)

This a good show of interest! Thanks guys!

Dont take offence to the chat on the forum, have of it is jesting and playful which is how this event come about! It also gives you guys a chance to prove a point! lol

At present we are thinking of both, some thing similar to TOTB in style i would also appreciate your suggestions on venues etc

Drag day and a Trackday? We d have a pole on the site at the moment asking what our members wanna do, can you organise some thing similar or just numbers on who wants to do what?

One of you people is more than welcome to join our forum if you wish to add reply's we are all openminded and friendly so no harsh comments please!!

Take Care

UJCC


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I did a Track Day at Donington last year, and in the next pit garage were
three Japanese cars (I donâ€™t know what make they were as most Japanese cars look the same to me :wink: ) driven by (Japanese?) members of the â€˜Drift Clubâ€™.
They told me that they were producing over 400 bhp from their 1.8 engines. They were awesome â€¦.. TT versus one of these â€¦. no contest :!:


----------



## WWW.ultimatejapcars.co.uk (Jun 14, 2004)

HighTT said:


> I did a Track Day at Donington last year, and in the next pit garage were
> three Japanese cars (I donâ€™t know what make they were as most Japanese cars look the same to me :wink: ) driven by (Japanese?) members of the â€˜Drift Clubâ€™.
> They told me that they were producing over 400 bhp from their 1.8 engines. They were awesome â€¦.. TT versus one of these â€¦. no contest :!:


That was probably Kiki, was it a white car with black carbon bonnet? If so it was a nissan 200sx, S13, 1.8 turbo, tuned to the eye balls, unable to corner at any angle but sideways though :lol:

Cheers, SMiFFAD ujc.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Potential interest here too... unless I've just put some new tyres on it, in which case "no chance"!!

(current set about to break 16k barrier though - I'm very impressed!)


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

WWW.ultimatejapcars.co.uk said:


> That was probably Kiki, was it a white car with black carbon bonnet? If so it was a nissan 200sx, S13, 1.8 turbo, tuned to the eye balls, unable to corner at any angle but sideways though :lol:
> 
> Cheers, SMiFFAD ujc.


Carbon bonnet????

From memory the driver of the white (Jap.) car was bald, smiled ALL the time, and was REALLY nice!


----------



## WWW.ultimatejapcars.co.uk (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to say, it doesn't have to be just TT cars that come out to play 

if you want some R32's or RS's on your side then let them loose!

We are currently looking at an abandoned airfield perhaps with mag coverage to help with cost! try to make this a good day for every one so suggestions welcome.

Thanks

UJCC


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Disappointed that my couple of day old application to join your forum hasn't been accepted yet.... Or is it not as friendly as we are? :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

:twisted:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

have you seen the spec of the cars on their forum  we would be a laughing stock  do you think keith would lend us his bullett TT? or MTM'S bimoto?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> have you seen the spec of the cars on their forum  we would be a laughing stock  do you think keith would lend us his bullett TT? or MTM'S bimoto?


Why do you think that they invited us? :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

They do mention the "twin engine quad turbo" car... not that there is such a thing, but it's nice to think it's keeping them awake at night!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I feel I can compete with CCs bit not with BHP! If it doesn't start with 4 or 5 then stay at home!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I feel I can compete with CCs bit not with BHP! If it doesn't start with 4 or 5 then stay at home!


Very true Paul. I believe that only you and maybe Caney with his Nos, stand a chance. :wink:

Otherwise they will be telling stories that the hairdresser's club came along too!


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

If they want a real race. Why don't they try PistonHeads. As I know the Porcshe, TVR, and Lotus boys would give them a run for their money  .


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Id be very interested in this, depending on the date of the event. 
Would deffinatly be able to bring a 450BHP R32 Skyline and hopefully if my new car has been imported in time a 600BHP R33 Skyline :twisted:.


----------



## iS_nEaR (Jun 18, 2004)

I must appologise about my post about the twin engined TT in my clubs forum, however i specifically remember watching a programme about someone who had modified a twin engined TT somewhere in the world maybe it wasnt turbo'd then, but sure that the twin engined TT exists, however our planned event would of been fun, drive safely all


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

No, you're quite right - there is a twin engine TT - it's the MTM bimoto - but each engine only has one turbo, so it's not quad turbo.

What do you mean it "would" have been fun? Does this thread look disinterested?

Whilst you're here, could you ask whoever runs the site to hurry up with my membership application - clived - be useful to be able to discuss the event on both forums...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## iS_nEaR (Jun 18, 2004)

yeah ill message him and tell him to sort it out, we was under the impression that some of your members were no longer interested, but if you still are and definately think you can co-organise this event between the two clubs it should make a great day out at the track
cheers


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I think we've got interest so far from:

kmpowell
nutts
scavenger
SundeepTT
jampott
caney
scotty
stattz

...one or two of whom might even be in TTs! I dare say we could drum up some interest from RS246 and Thorney is always up for a challenge...!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clive get the feeling it's more of a p#ss take really after reading the posts on their forum :? jap car owners really hate tt's for some reason, i've seen this banter on scoobynet before. it's easy meat for them and they know it! a standard scooby would match a chipped tt on the drag strip or round a track as they have a distinct weight advantage. do you think they would of posted on here if they thought we all had tt's like the bimoto or bullett ? a tt is no match for a skyline,supra,evo or modded scooby. maybe we should get keith to bring his audi quattro along! even the skylines would be no match!


----------



## Lofty UJCC (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi all. Just to let you all know I have validated all accounts waiting to validate on UJCC, so you can log in and post away.
A few things to note about the club: We are called ultimate japanese car club....yes, but we do have all sorts of cars involved in the club, yes we have 500bhp+ Skylines and mental evo's etc but we do also have lower powered n/a cars too. Another thing to remember is big bhp around a corner in a rwd car isn't necessarily a good thing! :? 
If it does go ahead, which I hope it does, it will just be a good bit of fun. I don't think anyone in our club would stand on the opposite side of the field shouting at you guys or anything  Who cares in reality who wins or looses, it's only for face. I would look forward to just see some comparisons and to having some good fun and banter!  
Hope you guys are interested, we aint all super fast! Honest..
P.S. I've seen a quattro at Rally day at Castle Coombe that not alot would catch!! 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.vx220.org.uk may be interested... Thorney is always game for a trackday!!


----------



## DreXeL (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Firstly let me make it clear that any comments I have made in our thread are just light-hearted banter, no offence intended.

Anyway I hope this will go ahead, as I said on our forum it would be great for it to be opened up to all VAG cars, I'm sure there are plenty of monsters you lot could bring. But don't bring the Bimoto, it scares me. Alot.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

DreXeL said:


> Firstly let me make it clear that any comments I have made in our thread are just light-hearted banter, no offence intended.





DreXeL said:


> Bunch of scaredy wussey gay ladyboy hairdressers


for instance? :wink:

I think from having read both threads that VAG verses Jap could be the one to go for - sure, we could do German vs Jap as someone on your forum suggested, but it would just get too big! I like the "grouping" idea that "uzthedentist" had:



> Well reason why I said its its Audi TTs vs random cars is not really fair, if you wanna say that jap cars are better than others would be to have German vs Jap cars. An audi TT is generically a FWD car, so to pit it against anything 4wd is blatently unfair, as their rear wheels only come into play when grip is lost. but z3s vs mr2,s, s4s vs skylines/supras and tt/s3/gti r32s vs the scoobys and gt4s would be mental!!
> 
> Prob just a pipedream though lol, hope it works out


A great chance to get the RS246 boys out and see what Jabba, AmD, Dialynx etc. have to offer...


----------



## iS_nEaR (Jun 18, 2004)

Yep no offence from the silly comments made from our users only friendly banter and like Lofty has said, on a straight we may have an advantage but when racing around a track driver skill also plays a huge part so i really hope to see this go ahead and just generally get a chance to appreciate each clubs members cars and who knows if we r lucky we just might get Redlines 1280bhp skyline to make an appearance to race against your friends quattro that should be fun to watch lol

Cheerz


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, but reading your forum, this just seems to be turning into an abusive pissing competition with no real interest in a genuine freindly track meeting etc.

Probably gonna give this one a miss if its gonna be like that.


----------



## vicky (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi people, please dont read too much into any comments on our forum. Our lot just take a bit of getting used to, they're just as rude to each other! Can see how some of the comments are perhaps coming across real offensive but there isn't any real malice behind it. I see this as being as social event as much as a challenge and truly we are a very friendly bunch. 

Vicky (UJCC)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

SundeepTT said:


> nice to see they have a bit of TT chit chat on their site !
> 
> http://ultimatejapcars.ipbhost.com/foru ... entry34746


LMFAO especially the comment about us having Nova's when we were younger- priceless! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DreXeL (Jun 18, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Sorry, but reading your forum, this just seems to be turning into an abusive pissing competition with no real interest in a genuine freindly track meeting etc.
> 
> Probably gonna give this one a miss if its gonna be like that.


As vicky said, there's no real malice behind the comments, just a bit of fun. If any of my comments offended you, I apologise, it really wasn't intended to be taken seriously, I was fully aware you guys (or should that be toni and guys? ) were reading the thread. Please take it as it was intended, just a bit of banter.


----------



## Lofty UJCC (Jun 18, 2004)

I've tidied the thread up for you guys as some of you found it offensive.
I am keen to see this happen now though, surely you have got some big power germans! (Twin engine Golf?) 
I would be interested in not just having big power cars, although this would be good to see, I'd still like to have a certain 'average' car involvement too.
See what big power interest you can get, could even possibly get the event sponsored??


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm game for this, so has anything been confirmed yet?

As i gave most of the PistonHeads guys a very good run for their money, only losing out to a 360 Modena Stradale, RUF Turbo & a RUF GT3, i'm sure i can have just as much fun playing with some Oriental motors  8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm also still interested  As long as there isn't 100 cars "on-track" it should be a fun day... mine ain't the fastest TT in the world but it should still be a good day out and at the end of the day, we're all interested in fast cars 

And strangely for a bunch of hairdressers, we can also get a little abusive at times :wink:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

This seems to have died a death :?:

Subject to me gettin a car back with brakes and sorting out round wheels, I am still up for this.

I did point out in my first post I expect to be trounced by big horse power cars and would be highly disappointed if such cars were not present. Perhaps the nuances of that comment went beyond some people


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

they need more competition m8  unless they want a polishing competition :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

It hasn't died a death.

I'm in communication with the guys from Ultimate whilst they try to find a suitable location and date later in the year. It's going to take a while to organise somewhere that has both track and sprint capability. The important thing will be that all those who were "up for it" actually get involved when the time comes to make the day both interesting and financially viable!

More info once we have it...

Clive


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Sorry Clive [smiley=toilet.gif]

I'll shut up now


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

lol - no need - was just letting you know that it is still bubbling under...


----------

